# Remember how I was asked to shoot for the porno cosplay site? (NSFW)



## e.rose

Looks like the model found her a photographer.

This is what I missed out on:

(Again.  NOT. SAFE. FOR WORK.  Not even a little).

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...992.1073741832.502572486453819&type=1&theater

I *KNEW* I should have said yes.

My portfolio is now worse off for having missed this opportunity.

:lmao:
.
.
.
.
.
.
I STILL... dont get why she would think that I shoot like that.  I have NOTHING. In my portfolio like that.  I don't even have BOUDOIR in my portfolio anymore (it's getting redone  ).  I have a few FULLY CLOTHED Cosplay on my Facebook page, that I did for a *friend*... but... I dunno is that the natural progression?

Shoots Fun Innocent Cosplay = DEFINITELY shoots porn cosplay???

:scratch:


----------



## MK3Brent

lol who pays for porn....


----------



## Overread

e.rose said:


> Shoots Fun Innocent Cosplay = DEFINITELY shoots porn cosplay???



Of course!! Didn't you read the small print when you agreed to shoot the cosplay with your client?
I mean you did have a contract right - and contracts always have small print so it would have been right there to read!

You can't avoid it forever; sometime you'll have to to the cosplay porno shoot! (unless you want legal bigwigs coming around to deal with matters!)


----------



## pgriz

Hmmm..  That wasn't opportunity knocking, that was the opportunity's death rattle.

You got good instincts.


----------



## CCericola

Poor e.rose, she'll never work in [insert town here] again!


----------



## Derrel

Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...

https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5

*NSFW  NSFW  NSFW*


----------



## e.rose

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoots Fun Innocent Cosplay = DEFINITELY shoots porn cosplay???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!! Didn't you read the small print when you agreed to shoot the cosplay with your client?
> I mean you did have a contract right - and contracts always have small print so it would have been right there to read!
> 
> You can't avoid it forever; sometime you'll have to to the cosplay porno shoot! (unless you want legal bigwigs coming around to deal with matters!)
Click to expand...


Dammit. Time to quit while I'm ahead...

Who wants my 5DMkII?



pgriz said:


> Hmmm..  That wasn't opportunity knocking, that was the opportunity's death rattle.
> 
> You got good instincts.



 Right?  SOMETIMES I manage to make a good decision... 



CCericola said:


> Poor e.rose, she'll never work in [insert town here] again!



I know... my career is OVER.


----------



## e.rose

Derrel said:


> Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5
> 
> *NSFW  NSFW  NSFW*



Yeah I saw that... which ESPECIALLY confuses why she would have asked ME... cause *I*... have NO busty, young, quarter naked, half naked, or fully naked females in my port.  I have a Disney cosplay... Princess Jasmine... her stomach is showing as per the character's costume... but I'm FAIRLY certain that movie was rated G...............


----------



## jake337

At least bleach is a good anime series.  It really is.  Not sure about the whole "cosplay" stuff though.


She wanted the pictures she has on her facebook page to have your quality to them, that's all!




She makes a good Yoruichi Shihouin though, lol.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Derrel said:


> Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5
> 
> *NSFW  NSFW  NSFW*




That guy's name is much to similar to mine for my liking.


----------



## jake337

e.rose said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5
> 
> *NSFW  NSFW  NSFW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I saw that... which ESPECIALLY confuses why she would have asked ME... cause *I*... have NO busty, young, quarter naked, half naked, or fully naked females in my port.  I have a Disney cosplay... Princess Jasmine... her stomach is showing as per the character's costume... but I'm FAIRLY certain that movie was rated G...............
Click to expand...



Simply because she wanted the final images, whether NSFW or not, to be at the same level of quality that you produce.  Which is obviously better than Bentpic5


----------



## runnah

Point 1: anime is dumb and I hate it.

Point 2: I don't see the harm. Work is work and it turns out to suck don't put it the portfolio.


----------



## e.rose

jake337 said:


> At least bleach is a good anime series.  It really is.  Not sure about the whole "cosplay" stuff though.
> 
> 
> She wanted the pictures she has on her facebook page to have your quality to them, that's all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She makes a good Yoruichi Shihouin though, lol.



My friend is angry cause she said that Yoruichi doesn't have ears in that form... so not only is she made that she got made into a porn character... the character is WRONG.  

I've never seen Bleach.  I have nothing against Anime.  I used to follow a few series.

I just don't shoot porn.  :lmao:


----------



## e.rose

runnah said:


> Point 1: anime is dumb and I hate it.
> 
> Point 2: I don't see the harm. Work is work and it turns out to suck don't put it the portfolio.



I don't want my name attached to it.  That's the harm.

It doesn't have to be in my portfolio for the mother of a potential senior client to run across it in a Google search.


----------



## jake337

e.rose said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoots Fun Innocent Cosplay = DEFINITELY shoots porn cosplay???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!! Didn't you read the small print when you agreed to shoot the cosplay with your client?
> I mean you did have a contract right - and contracts always have small print so it would have been right there to read!
> 
> You can't avoid it forever; sometime you'll have to to the cosplay porno shoot! (unless you want legal bigwigs coming around to deal with matters!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit. Time to quit while I'm ahead...
> 
> Who wants my 5DMkII?
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm..  That wasn't opportunity knocking, that was the opportunity's death rattle.
> 
> You got good instincts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right?  SOMETIMES I manage to make a good decision...
> 
> 
> 
> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor e.rose, she'll never work in [insert town here] again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know... my career is OVER.
Click to expand...



I think you should have took on the photo shoot and just thought of it as a challenge.   You could have Held complete control over all aspects and came out with some outstanding cosplay images.  Remember these people that are into cosplay are huge fans and may be willing to shell out a lot of $$$$$$ for great images.


----------



## e.rose

jake337 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!! Didn't you read the small print when you agreed to shoot the cosplay with your client?
> I mean you did have a contract right - and contracts always have small print so it would have been right there to read!
> 
> You can't avoid it forever; sometime you'll have to to the cosplay porno shoot! (unless you want legal bigwigs coming around to deal with matters!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. Time to quit while I'm ahead...
> 
> Who wants my 5DMkII?
> 
> 
> 
> Right?  SOMETIMES I manage to make a good decision...
> 
> 
> 
> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor e.rose, she'll never work in [insert town here] again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know... my career is OVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should have took on the photo shoot and just thought of it as a challenge.   You could have Held complete control over all aspects and came out with some outstanding cosplay images.  Remember these people that are into cosplay are huge fans and may be willing to shell out a lot of $$$$$$ for great images.
Click to expand...


Nope.  I don't do porn.  And the site she was shooting for is all Cosplay porn.


----------



## e.rose

AND... I've never met a Cosplayer in my old town or this one... that was willing to pay money for a shoot.

I'm sure some are out there, but most I run into want it free.

And to boot this girl is selling the images.  I have no idea what her and her photographer worked out there, but that would piss me off.


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> I don't want my name attached to it.  That's the harm.
> 
> It doesn't have to be in my portfolio for the mother of a potential senior client to run across it in a Google search.



Wear a disguise?


----------



## e.rose

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want my name attached to it.  That's the harm.
> 
> It doesn't have to be in my portfolio for the mother of a potential senior client to run across it in a Google search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear a disguise?
Click to expand...


Is the one in my avatar working?  DO YOU RECOGNIZE ME RUNNAH?!


----------



## Overread

runnah said:


> Point 1: anime is dumb and I hate it.



I don't like you any more :greenpbl:


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> Is the one in my avatar working?  DO YOU RECOGNIZE ME RUNNAH?!



I was wondering who that dashing mustachioed fellow was.


----------



## runnah

Overread said:


> I don't like you any more :greenpbl:



Anime themed body pillows

/thread


----------



## Overread

runnah said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you any more :greenpbl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anime themed body pillows
> 
> /thread
Click to expand...


So you hate anime because Customs in Imports delayed your specialist orders from Japan?


----------



## jake337

e.rose said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit. Time to quit while I'm ahead...
> 
> Who wants my 5DMkII?
> 
> 
> 
> Right?  SOMETIMES I manage to make a good decision...
> 
> 
> 
> I know... my career is OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should have took on the photo shoot and just thought of it as a challenge.   You could have Held complete control over all aspects and came out with some outstanding cosplay images.  Remember these people that are into cosplay are huge fans and may be willing to shell out a lot of $$$$$$ for great images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't do porn.  And the site she was shooting for is all Cosplay porn.
Click to expand...


You misunderstood me.  Not all cosplay is porn.  If you search cosplay on flickr there is actually hardly any nudes.  I would have told her I would do it with no nudes and total creative control over the whole shoot.


The fact that when searching for cosplay images what you find the most of is pretty garbage photography.  I mean this was the best I could find.

Flickr: WesternWolf's Photostream


----------



## runnah

Overread said:


> So you hate anime because Customs in Imports delayed your specialist orders from Japan?



I made my own themed body pillow out of a burlap sack and my tears. 

But seriously, weird creepy fans aside I just don't like the art style. It was designed to be cheap to produce but now as costs go down people still choose to use that style for everything.

But I think we can both agree that the new obsession of grown "men" being fans of the pony cartoon is just wrong.


----------



## Overread

runnah said:


> But I think we can both agree that the new obsession of grown "men" being fans of the pony cartoon is just wrong.



Do do realise that the "pony cartoon" isn't Anime - its Western animation! 

Also anime has a slew of varying artistic approaches and whilst you can classify anime based upon an artistic style its general meaning is animations made in Japan (or sometimes the asian group as whole, but strictly speaking Japan). Myself I far prefer the more serious anime styles and artistic approaches such as Ghost in the Shell - Claymore - Wolf's Rain etc.... over the more stylised and "anime anime" approaches.


----------



## runnah

Overread said:


> Do do realise that the "pony cartoon" isn't Anime - its Western animation!
> 
> Also anime has a slew of varying artistic approaches and whilst you can classify anime based upon an artistic style its general meaning is animations made in Japan (or sometimes the asian group as whole, but strictly speaking Japan). Myself I far prefer the more serious anime styles and artistic approaches such as Ghost in the Shell - Claymore - Wolf's Rain etc.... over the more stylised and "anime anime" approaches.



Oh I know that. I was just saying that there is something we can both agree upon.

all the different variances stem from the same source. I dislike that source. I have seen stuff like Akira and ghost in the shell but it all draws (oo pun) from the same well.

My biggest gripe is the cosplay, fans, merchandise aspect of it.

Btw best animated film is water ship down or the plague dogs.


----------



## e.rose

jake337 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should have took on the photo shoot and just thought of it as a challenge.   You could have Held complete control over all aspects and came out with some outstanding cosplay images.  Remember these people that are into cosplay are huge fans and may be willing to shell out a lot of $$$$$$ for great images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  I don't do porn.  And the site she was shooting for is all Cosplay porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misunderstood me.  Not all cosplay is porn.  If you search cosplay on flickr there is actually hardly any nudes.  I would have told her I would do it with no nudes and total creative control over the whole shoot.
> 
> 
> The fact that when searching for cosplay images what you find the most of is pretty garbage photography.  I mean this was the best I could find.
> 
> Flickr: WesternWolf's Photostream
Click to expand...


No, I got what you were saying, 

I know what Cosplay is... I have several friends very into it... one of Keith's really good friends (he was in our wedding), is living in Japan and is dating a girl who is REALLY. Effing good at it.

But I think you missed *my* point... which was that the *site* that she was looking to submit images to... is a porn site.  So the images she would have wanted from me would have required nudity at some point.  And even if we made it "classy implied" BLAH blah blah... they're still images on a *porn* site.  And I don't want my name attached to porn.  Whether or not my subject was clothed... or nakedly classy.


----------



## jake337

But just so you know.  I don't think thou should have taken the gig.

I just would have loved to see the images that you would have come up with.


----------



## e.rose

jake337 said:


> But just so you know.  I don't think thou should have taken the gig.
> 
> I just would have loved to see the images that you would have come up with.



Next time I get a gal (or guy) that wants to do NORMAL cosplay (and pays me), I'll be sure to share  

Like I said... totally not against cosplay.  I'm just against myself participating in Cosplay porn.


----------



## Overread

runnah said:


> Btw best animated film is water ship down or the plague dogs.



Those are great films - shame they'd never have the guts to make them today (At least for the same target market ) - heck even something like Animals of Farthing wood with its less dark and mature artistic style wouldn't make it into the kids shows these days. 

I'm always sad that the western film and tv market moved away from drawn animation! They hardly gave it a chance to mature before they deemed it "old" and moved onto other things. Don't get me wrong I love some of the CGI stuff and the films that come out of Pixar and such are great! I just really have a soft spot for drawn animation and I'm sad that we never really got a mature showing of it in the west as much.


----------



## bentcountershaft

My favorite animated film would be The Secret of NIMH.  I'm no expert or anything, but that was pretty nifty.

As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.


----------



## Pallycow

the only costume in that one shot was her hands.  lol.


no art in that, "here go be naked over there"  *click*

boring.


----------



## e.rose

bentcountershaft said:


> As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.



...Are you saying that my work is severely overdone in post and therefore I should have taken the gig?  ... Or are you saying that there isn't enough post in her shoot?  :lmao:

I'm noooooooot... really sure where that's coming from... you're gonna need to... you know... expand.  On that.


----------



## bentcountershaft

e.rose said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you saying that my work is severely overdone in post and therefore I should have taken the gig?  ... Or are you saying that there isn't enough post in her shoot?  :lmao:
> 
> I'm noooooooot... really sure where that's coming from... you're gonna need to... you know... expand.  On that.
Click to expand...


No, sorry.  Posting while I'm studying isn't always wise as I tend to leave out details.  I was referring to the linked examples of good cosplay work.


----------



## IByte

jake337 said:


> At least bleach is a good anime series.  It really is.  Not sure about the whole "cosplay" stuff though.
> 
> She wanted the pictures she has on her facebook page to have your quality to them, that's all!
> 
> She makes a good Yoruichi Shihouin though, lol.



...kampachi


----------



## e.rose

bentcountershaft said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Are you saying that my work is severely overdone in post and therefore I should have taken the gig?  ... Or are you saying that there isn't enough post in her shoot?  :lmao:
> 
> I'm noooooooot... really sure where that's coming from... you're gonna need to... you know... expand.  On that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, sorry.  Posting while I'm studying isn't always wise as I tend to leave out details.  I was referring to the linked examples of good cosplay work.
Click to expand...


HAHAHA, gotchya!


----------



## IByte

e.rose said:


> AND... I've never met a Cosplayer in my old town or this one... that was willing to pay money for a shoot.
> 
> I'm sure some are out there, but most I run into want it free.
> 
> And to boot this girl is selling the images.  I have no idea what her and her photographer worked out there, but that would piss me off.



...it's the furriesyou really have to watch out for.


----------



## IByte

Overread said:


> Do do realise that the "pony cartoon" isn't Anime - its Western animation!
> 
> Also anime has a slew of varying artistic approaches and whilst you can classify anime based upon an artistic style its general meaning is animations made in Japan (or sometimes the asian group as whole, but strictly speaking Japan). Myself I far prefer the more serious anime styles and artistic approaches such as Ghost in the Shell - Claymore - Wolf's Rain etc.... over the more stylised and "anime anime" approaches.



Aminw is alright but WAAAAy to much filler.


----------



## kathyt

Derrel said:


> Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5
> 
> *NSFW NSFW NSFW*



He has some weird crap on his site!


----------



## runnah

kathythorson said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5
> 
> *NSFW NSFW NSFW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has some weird crap on his site!
Click to expand...


How is dressing up like a cartoon character and acting slutty weird? You should see my Spongebob cosplay.


----------



## e.rose

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they guy she payed to shoot her set, Bentpic5, does a LOT of that type of cosplay stuff...*NSFW* photos in thumbnail gallery, linked to larger Facebook shots of busty,young, cosplay females...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bentpic5
> 
> *NSFW NSFW NSFW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has some weird crap on his site!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is dressing up like a cartoon character and acting slutty weird? You should see my Spongebob cosplay.
Click to expand...


YOU BETTER BE POSTIN' THAT SH*T!!!!


----------



## e.rose

Or wait... do you mean the Spongebob cosplay that you shot?

I wanna see YOU in Spongebob Cosplay! :lmao:


----------



## Mully

I don't think you missed anything ..... the model does not look that great!


----------



## e.rose

Mully said:


> I don't think you missed anything ..... the model does not look that great!



She's a cute girl, but her modeling skills... are... not the style... that I'm looking... to ... displaaaaaaay.........


----------



## jwbryson1

e.rose said:


> I just don't shoot porn...




We've all said that before, but then...the bills start coming in and....next thing you know....you're shooting porn.


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has some weird crap on his site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is dressing up like a cartoon character and acting slutty weird? You should see my Spongebob cosplay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU BETTER BE POSTIN' THAT SH*T!!!!
Click to expand...


Lets just say you don't want to see the starfish.


----------



## e.rose

jwbryson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't shoot porn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all said that before, but then...the bills start coming in and....next thing you know....you're shooting porn.
Click to expand...




Well, some people at church would already be upset at me for shooting boudoir... I'm not about to cause them to have to start praying for my soul by shooting porn.


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't shoot porn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've all said that before, but then...the bills start coming in and....next thing you know....you're shooting porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people at church would already be upset at me for shooting boudoir... I'm not about to cause them to have to start praying for my soul by shooting porn.
Click to expand...


All the more reason!


----------



## e.rose

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've all said that before, but then...the bills start coming in and....next thing you know....you're shooting porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people at church would already be upset at me for shooting boudoir... I'm not about to cause them to have to start praying for my soul by shooting porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the more reason!
Click to expand...


Believe it or not, I do have a set of morals... 

Call me a prude, but while I don't have an issue with artistic nudes, boudoir or the like, I refuse to be the proponent of blatant, sexually explicit, hand-in-crotch, fanboy fap-fap-fap porn.

:lmao:


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> Call me a prude, but while I don't have an issue with artistic nudes, boudoir or the like, I refuse to be the proponent of blatant, sexually explicit, hand-in-crotch, fanboy fap-fap-fap porn.
> 
> :lmao:



Well the line between fapable and unfapable is very blurry.


----------



## mishele

Emily, are you saying no porn watching goes on in your house?


----------



## e.rose

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a prude, but while I don't have an issue with artistic nudes, boudoir or the like, I refuse to be the proponent of blatant, sexually explicit, hand-in-crotch, fanboy fap-fap-fap porn.
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the line between fapable and unfapable is very blurry.
Click to expand...


Guys (and girls?  ) can obviously fap to whatever they want to... however it's the *intent* behind the image.  My *intent* in creating images is never to land on redtube.com (Ya'll that don't know what this is, don't click that link.  NSFW  ).  But the intent of the site this chick shot for is CLEARLY... to be the cosplay equivalent.    Or at least the cosplay... still image? equivalent?  I dunno.

I just do what I want.

I didn't want to do this.

I'm not into the business of whoring my camera out for shoots I don't feel comfortable shooting, just cause we can use the extra cash.  That's why I whore out my Photoshop skils to local photographers who don't want to do their own Photshoping, instead.  



mishele said:


> Emily, are you saying no porn watching goes on in your house?



Nope.

It's not even a rule... it just doesn't happen.  Neither of us are comfortable with it. 

We'd rather make our own...


----------



## e.rose

We don't do strip clubs either, Mish... don't you remember that one time we were texting back and forth while I was *in* one, because Keith's idiotic band mates thought it'd be a good venue to book a gig at?  And how PISSED Keith was and how *awkward* it was?


----------



## runnah

Wow I never expect you to be so tight laced...


----------



## mishele

e.rose said:


> We don't do strip clubs either, Mish... don't you remember that one time we were texting back and forth while I was *in* one, because Keith's idiotic band mates thought it'd be a good venue to book a gig at? And how PISSED Keith was and how *awkward* it was?


How could I forget that!! I sooo wanted to be there! lol


----------



## e.rose

mishele said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't do strip clubs either, Mish... don't you remember that one time we were texting back and forth while I was *in* one, because Keith's idiotic band mates thought it'd be a good venue to book a gig at? And how PISSED Keith was and how *awkward* it was?
> 
> 
> 
> How could I forget that!! I sooo wanted to be there! lol
Click to expand...


HAHAHA, yes, yes you did.


----------



## jwbryson1

runnah said:


> Wow I never expect you to be so tight laced...




No doubt, considering she married a drummer!


----------



## pixmedic

only e.rose could get 55 comments on a shoot she didn't even do!
imagine what you COULD have gotten if you had actually done it!


----------



## jwbryson1

This thread reminds me of this....very funny...


----------



## e.rose

jwbryson1 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I never expect you to be so tight laced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt, considering she married a drummer!
Click to expand...


Right?!  Those tight-assed musicians... with their late nights... and their bars... and the alcohol... and such.  



pixmedic said:


> only e.rose could get 55 comments on a shoot she didn't even do!
> imagine what you COULD have gotten if you had actually done it!



What COULD have happened?  I could be in the corner rocking back and forth with mascara running down my face muttering about how dirty I feel and how the shower just won't get hot enough.......

but you know.  I didn't do the shoot so..... 







jwbryson1 said:


> This thread reminds me of this....very funny...



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!  That... is hilarious.  And appeals to my 12-year-old boy sense of humor.  :lmao:


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!  That... is hilarious.  And appeals to my 12-year-old boy sense of humor.  :lmao:



I thought you would be offended and already ready writing a letter to your congressperson.


----------



## cgipson1

bentcountershaft said:


> My favorite animated film would be The Secret of NIMH.  I'm no expert or anything, but that was pretty nifty.
> 
> As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.



Book is even better!   Great story!


----------



## e.rose

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!  That... is hilarious.  And appeals to my 12-year-old boy sense of humor.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would be offended and already ready writing a letter to your congressperson.
Click to expand...


You clearly don't know me very well and are making vast assumptions based on the fact that I don't watch or want to shoot porn, or enjoy strip clubs. 

It IS possible not to partake in those things, but find Double entendres, amongst other things, hilarious. :mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite animated film would be The Secret of NIMH.  I'm no expert or anything, but that was pretty nifty.
> 
> As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book is even better!   Great story!
Click to expand...


I do love NIMH.  It's on my shelf :sillysmi:


----------



## runnah

e.rose said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAH!  That... is hilarious.  And appeals to my 12-year-old boy sense of humor.  :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would be offended and already ready writing a letter to your congressperson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly don't know me very well and are making vast assumptions based on the fact that I don't watch or want to shoot porn, or enjoy strip clubs.
Click to expand...


You are Mayor McPrudey of Prudetown, USA. Population; you!


----------



## cgipson1

e.rose said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite animated film would be The Secret of NIMH.  I'm no expert or anything, but that was pretty nifty.
> 
> As far as the topic, I would have thought that severely overdone post work would actually work in the cosplay world.  Make them look like fake dolls because they're supposed to look like fake dolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book is even better!   Great story!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do love NIMH.  It's on my shelf :sillysmi:
Click to expand...


I still have the copy I bought from Scholastic books in 1971!  How about Wrinkle in Time? By L'engle? Ever read that one?

P.S. I suspect the naked anime chick is going to make more money from those pics than you would have anyway... although you would have at least added some "art" to it. Sleazy!


----------



## cgipson1

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you would be offended and already ready writing a letter to your congressperson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You clearly don't know me very well and are making vast assumptions based on the fact that I don't watch or want to shoot porn, or enjoy strip clubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are Mayor McPrudey of Prudetown, USA. Population; you!
Click to expand...


Yep! E... he DON'T know you, does he?  lol!


----------



## e.rose

cgipson1 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Book is even better!   Great story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love NIMH.  It's on my shelf :sillysmi:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have the copy I bought from Scholastic books in 1971!  How about Wrinkle in Time? By L'engle? Ever read that one?
> 
> P.S. I suspect the naked anime chick is going to make more money from those pics than you would have anyway... although you would have at least added some "art" to it. Sleazy!
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm not that cool.  I just have the animation film.  

And yeah, she would have... at least tried.  And I wouldn't have allowed it... and that would have caused even more issues.

As far as adding "art" to it...

You can't polish a turd, dude.

Also, my other favorite phrase:  "Sh*t in... sh*t out."


----------



## CCericola

Au contraire ma cheri.


----------



## pgriz

Well, I learned something.  Is it useful, no.  But it could be handy if I find myself is some really drunken situation and we need to resolve some arguement with a bet.  Still, the guys did not say why you would want to do it.  Unless I skipped over that part.


----------



## e.rose

CCericola said:


> Au contraire ma cheri.



HAHAHAHAHA!  That.  Is amazing.  :lmao:


----------

